# [solved] Probleme nach Update auf Kernel-2.6.10-r1

## slyght

Moin...

Jo wie im Topic schon steht hab ich ein paar Probleme, nachdem ich von kernel 2.6.9 zu 2.6.10-r1 gewechselt bin.

Hab make oldconfig ausgeführt und kernel neu compiled aber beim booten bekam ich zunächst erstmal die Meldung, ich hätte devfs nicht im kernel. 

Nun gut, devfs hab ich dann im kernel erstmal aktiviert und die Meldung erscheint nicht mehr. Im Forum les allerdings viel von devfs abschalten und udev - was hat's damit auf sich? Die devfs Option im Kernel war obsolete, das hat mich ein wenig stutzig gemacht.

Zweites Problem: Ich krieg mein adsl nicht mehr zum laufen. ifconfig sagt mir, dass die Netzwerkkarte da ist, aber bei adsl-start krieg ich nur ein timeout. Hab die rpppoe.conf nochmal überprüft - da stimmt alles. Mit dem 2.6.9er Kernel hatte ich keine Probleme...

Benutze übrigens die development-sources

[edit]

Hab vergessen die alte .config zu kopieren vor dem make oldconfig  :Surprised: 

Nu is wieder alles in Butter

Gruß,

slyght

----------

